# Happy Easter



## bubforever (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep Happy Easter to you too! Looking forward to the warm Summer.


----------



## Ian (Apr 8, 2007)

Yea, happy Easter people  

Same Yen...apparently going to be record breaking temps this year!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm...whilst looking for a hot Summer, hope it is not going to bring the record breaking temp. to another record breaking Hurricane season. I still remember how HUrricane Rita wreck havoc in Houston and coastal area. Sorry am away from the topic.


----------



## Ian (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, that was devistating...would be tragic if another one was to strike.

Anyway *SLAP*, back to easter chat!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter


----------



## bluebman52 (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter all!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 11, 2007)

Did anyone here gain some pounds from all the food during Easter weekend?!.... hint hint... chocolates!!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't even get me started :lol: I still have a giant chocolate bunny :shock: and a giant dark chocolate easter egg with little chocalte eggs inside :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 11, 2007)

Is alright if you are teenage cos you can lose the weight like the next day!! But it is really tough to get rid of those extra weight when you are in the 30s+, it is like superglue and it seems to know where to go..... bummer!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 11, 2007)

:lol: that stinks


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh that's sad. I hope I stay the way I am. No matter what or how much I eat, nothing happens. I'm skinny like a skeleton. Maybe I should find out if I have parasites eating everything that I eat.


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 11, 2007)

> But it is really tough to get rid of those extra weight when you are in the 30s+, it is like superglue and it seems to know where to go..... bummer!


Don't give me anything to look forward to YEN!


----------

